# bilder drehen

## hug0

folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich meine Bilder auf der Digicam drehe, so zeigt mir kuickshow (meine erste wahl) das bild richtig (also gedreht) an. Andere Programme (zB Browser) oder Windows schnallt das aber nicht..

Jetzt würde ich meine Bilder beim Anschauen gerne drehen und dadurch gleich (verlustlos) speichern (so wie die win Vorschau das macht).

Mit kuickshow kann ich zwar drehen, aber nicht automatisch speichern (höchsten "speichern unter", was ich aber nicht will).

Ich will mir auch nicht die Dateinamen aufschreiben und dann auf Komandozeile drehen, da zu aufwendig.

Mit xnview hab ich das Problem, das es erstens total lahm ist und zweitens ich keinen Shortcut fürs drehen erstellen kann...

Gibt es keine einfache Möglichkeit?

(Wie zum Beispiel unter -sorry- XP)

Danke!

----------

## Lenz

Mit DigiKam geht's ziemlich flott, einfach 1, 2, oder 3 drücken (für 90°-270°).

----------

## slick

 *hug0 wrote:*   

> Jetzt würde ich meine Bilder beim Anschauen gerne drehen und dadurch gleich (verlustlos) speichern (so wie die win Vorschau das macht). 

 

Vorsicht! Die Aussage ist vollkommen falsch. Um JPEG-Bilder _verlustfrei_ zu drehen sind bestimmte Algorithmen nötig. Und das Windows-Anzeigedingsbums kann das nicht. Rein optisch sieht es vielleicht auf den ersten Blick gleich aus, aber technisch betrachtet ist das ziemlich Verlustbehaftet. Das gabs auch in einer c`t mal einen sehr guten, mehrseitigen Artikel zum Thema JPEGs drehen. Hätte auch nicht gedacht das das so komplex sein kann. Also wenn Du wirklich JPEGs _verlustfrei_ drehen möchtest kommen IMHO nur professionelle Werkzeuge in Frage, welche das genau unterstützen kann ich allerdings auch nicht genau sagen, bei Gimp und Photoshop nehme ich es jedenfalls an.

----------

## chrib

 *hug0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will mir auch nicht die Dateinamen aufschreiben und dann auf Komandozeile drehen, da zu aufwendig.
> 
> 

 

Huh? Ein kleines Shellskript schreiben was convert aus dem ImageMagick-Paket mit der entsprechenden Funktion zum rotieren aufruft und fertig. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man es immer wieder nutzen kann.  :Smile: 

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

```

#!/bin/sh

TYP=$1

DEG=$2

for x in *.${TYP} ; do

  convert $x -rotate ${DEG} `basename $x .${TYP}`_${DEG}.${TYP}

done

```

Direkt aus dem Ordner aufrufen.

Als erstes Argument den DateiTyp z.B 'jpg' und den Winkel z.b '90'

Qubit.

----------

## hug0

@lenz: Danke, sieht ganz gut aus, wenn auch verlustbehaftet...

@slick: Danke für die Infos!!

An die anderen:

Genau das will ich ja nicht! Ein Skript was alle Bilder dreht? Das heißt vorher anschauen, aussortieren, Skript ausfürhen und dann wieder alle Bilder in einen Ordner schieben? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

----------

## chrib

Also ich mache das immer so: Die Bilder, welche gedreht werden müssen, packe ich beim sortieren in ein extra Verzeichnis. Danach jage ich mein Skript über dieses Verzeichnis und das Skript dreht die Bilder und schiebt sie ins ursprüngliche Verzeichnis zurück. Geht m. E. wesentlich schneller als wenn ich jedesmal in Gimp oder anderen Bildbetrachtern händisch das ganze rotieren muss.

----------

## hug0

Ok, klar geht das schneller als gimp.

Schöner wäre imho aber das Drehen beim Anschauen:

Ich mach kuickshow auf, schau mir die Bilder an, huch, eins ist hochkant, ich drück 9 (für 90 Grad), Bild ist gedreht, wunderbar.

Nur speichert kuickshow das halt nicht automatisch..

DigiKam ist genauso komfortabel, nur muss man nach dem (verlustbehafteten) Drehen noch mal zustimmen, dass das Bild gespeichert ist...

----------

## psyqil

http://www.solidhosting.nl/~arends/kde/

http://sylvana.net/jpegcrop/exif_orientation.html

http://jpegclub.org/losslessapps.html

Das waren die ersten Treffer von Google, da muß doch was bei sein...

----------

## hug0

Naja, nicht wirklich, trotzdem danke...

Werd das problem einfach erstmal ignorieren, da kuickshow ja schnallt, dass die Bilder schon auf meiner Cam gedreht wurden... Wenn ich die Bilder weitergebe, muss ich halt nochmal Hand anlegen...

BTW meine alte Cam (Canon Ixus v2) hatte einen Sensor und hat schon beim Foto machen geschnallt, dass ich sie hochkant halte... Das war mal ein Luxus!  :Smile: 

----------

## hug0

Sagt mal, was ist eigentlich der Grund, dass wenn ich in "allen" Foren nach "drehen" suche, kein Ergebnis kommt und wenn ich nur im deutschen suche funktioniert es und ich bekomme Ergebnisse?

----------

## Earthwings

Das deutsche Forum wird nur durchsucht, wenn man es explizit auswählt, ist in der Quick Search Funktion also nicht drin.

Siehe Änderungen an der Suchfunktion - Update.

----------

## psyqil

 *hug0 wrote:*   

> Naja, nicht wirklich, trotzdem danke...

 Dann vielleicht sowas: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-4062.html

----------

## Lenz

Das verlustfreie Drehen von JPEGs geht doch per EXIF Eintrag. Das Problem ist dann nur, dass nicht alle Viewer/Bildbearbeitungsprogramme diesen auslesen und interpretieren... Dass die Windows Bildvorschau die Bilder verlustfrei drehen würde, wäre mir auch neu.

----------

## amne

gqview kann verlustfrei drehen und verwendet dazu jpegtran aus dem Paket media-libs/jpeg.

----------

## psyqil

 *http://www.linuxbrit.co.uk/feh/wiki/FehFeatures wrote:*   

> In-place editing 
> 
>  Rotate images in place for quick re-orientation. *new* For jpegs, rotation is lossless using the lossless JPEG rotation algorithms. Exif information is also preserved.

 

----------

## schachti

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, daß man mit gqview und feh die Bilder nur ansehen kann nach dem verlustfreien Drehen - ich würde die Bilder gerne verlustfrei gedreht speichern. http://sylvana.net/jpegcrop/jpegtran/ hört sich sehr gut an, leider hat http://packages.gentoo.org für jpegtran, pnmflip und jpegcrop nichts - ich werde mal googlen und nach einer Lösung suchen, wenn ich etwas Zeit habe.

----------

## amne

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das Problem bei der Sache ist, daß man mit gqview und feh die Bilder nur ansehen kann nach dem verlustfreien Drehen - ich würde die Bilder gerne verlustfrei gedreht speichern. 

 

Das ist das was du glaubst.  :Wink: 

Mit Adjust drehst du das Bild nur beim Ansehen, mit edit wird die Drehung auch abgespeichert. Ist zugegebenermassen etwas verwirrend.

----------

## Fauli

 *schachti wrote:*   

> http://sylvana.net/jpegcrop/jpegtran/ hört sich sehr gut an, leider hat http://packages.gentoo.org für jpegtran, pnmflip und jpegcrop nichts

 

pnmflip ist im Paket media-libs/netpbm. In welchem Paket jpegtran ist, wurde ja oben schon erwähnt.

----------

## schachti

Vielen Dank Euch beiden, dann mache ich mich mal an meine Urlaubsbilder.   :Cool: 

----------

